# West Bay/Greens Lake 8/27



## Big "T" (Dec 17, 2013)

Hit some of the sloughs around Greens lake and found some nice trout up to 20" ..I also picked up my limit of flounder, finding them here and there at the openings. If you're wondering about the cooler, it's the shizz!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great job! Impressive!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice mess of fish.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

Tails or live bait?


----------



## Redfish2667 (Sep 12, 2007)

What about cooler?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big "T" (Dec 17, 2013)

Trout on croaker, flounder on Gulp curly tails.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

awesome !


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice catch!!


----------

